# Boot Camp ne parvient pas à créer une partition Windows



## Giansetto (23 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour à tous, cela fait maintenant plus de 48h que je fait face à un problème auquel je n'arrive pas à résoudre. Je me suis baladé de forum en forum, testé de nombreuse manipulation, toute aussi périlleuse. Pour finalement franchir le pas, est m'inscrire sur ce forum qui m'a tant aidé. 

Je suis l'heureux (toujours) possesseurs d'un Mac Air 2015 depuis deux ans i7 128Go en SSD. Conscient parfaitement de la petite capacité de stockage que je possède, je souhaite malgré tout faire un dual boot via Boot Camp afin de faire fonctionné un logiciel (pas lourd) sous windows dans le cadre de mes études.  Cependant comme énuméré dans le titre il ne parvient pas à créer une partition lors de l'installation. J'ai pris soin de suivre tant bien que mal les instructions sur les problèmes similaire rencontré sur ce forum, sans résultat positif de mon coté. Que ça soit sur boot camp ou dans l'utilitaire de disque de ma session, ou l'utilitaire OSX ? Je rencontre à chaque fois le même soucis.

Dans un premier temps, je décide de réparer avec S.O.S dans ma session mais également avec l'utilitaire de disque sur l'OSX; La finalité est la même, rien n'a réellement changer selon moi. 
Dans un second temps, j'ai vérifié dans le terminal que tout était normale. J'applique soigneusement les codes préconisées, je pourrais pas trop être précis j'ai tellement fait de code que j'ai surement pas du améliorer ma situation, (en vain). 
Enfin, j'ai fini par formater mon SSD entier est réinstaller mon sytème d'exploitation sans grand changement. J'ai même rencontrer un soucis au niveau de la partition lors de la réinstallation mais en suivant les conseils provenant une fois de plus de ce forum j'ai fini par revenir au point de départ. 

Ce que je ne comprend pas très bien, c'est pourquoi auparavant j'arrivais facilement à installer windows 10 avec boot camp est qu'aujourd'hui je me retrouve en difficulté ?  


```
Last login: Wed Jan 23 15:45:11 on console
MacBook-Air-de-Giansetto:~ giansetto$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Error: -69743: The new size must be different than the existing size
MacBook-Air-de-Giansetto:~ giansetto$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 208.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Système d'exploitation  30.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk2

MacBook-Air-de-Giansetto:~ giansetto$
```


```
MacBook-Air-de-Giansetto:~ giansetto$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
MacBook-Air-de-Giansetto:~ giansetto$
```

J'ai mis aussi deux images de boot camp et du message d'erreur. 


Je vous remercie par avance de votre attention, et d'une éventuelle réponse de votre part.
Je tenais aussi à souligner et à remercier la démarche bienveillante de ce forum ! 

Veuillez également m'excuser des fautes présents dans mon message.


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2019)

Giansetto a dit:


> 0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk2


Il est impossible de faire une installation avec ce fichier .iso ! Un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...en n'oubliant pas qu'il ne faut aucun disque dur USB de connecté.

*Edit :* en regardant ta copie écran tu sembles utiliser ensuite le bon fichier .iso. Mais, mais, mais, il semble bien que macOS ne veuille pas, car tu as trop peu d'espace libre pour qu'il fonctionne correctement.


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2019)

En faisant un petit calcul, tu as un petit SSD de 121 Go, macOS les données et applications occupent 33 Go. Tu octroies une taille de 60 Go pour Windows, en théorie il te resterait donc 28 Go de libre pour que macOS fonctionne correctement, mais il est affiché 15 Go de libres. Il y a quand même une inconnue : est-ce que tu utilises Time Machine.

Si oui, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```
...en donnant le résultat entre des balises </> Code comme tu as fait précédemment.


----------



## Giansetto (23 Janvier 2019)

Merci pour ton retour, je suis sincèrement désolé du poste inutile, j'étais encore jamais tombé sur cette page. Je vais voir ce que je peux faire en suivant bien les instructions. J'avais déjà mis windows en dual boot mais il est vrai que j'ai souvent rencontré ce genre de soucis. Je vais prendre le temps de lire, tout ça.


----------



## Giansetto (23 Janvier 2019)

Locke a dit:


> En faisant un petit calcul, tu as un petit SSD de 121 Go, macOS les données et applications occupent 33 Go. Tu octroies une taille de 60 Go pour Windows, en théorie il te resterait donc 28 Go de libre pour que macOS fonctionne correctement, mais il est affiché 15 Go de libres. Il y a quand même une inconnue : est-ce que tu utilises Time Machine.
> 
> Si oui, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...
> 
> ...


En effet, j'utilise TimMachine sur un disque dur externe. 
Voici la commande si j'ai bien suivi: 

```
Last login: Wed Jan 23 16:40:25 on ttys000
MacBook-Air-de-Giansetto:~ giansetto$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-01-23-173620
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-01-23-183450
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-01-23-193519
MacBook-Air-de-Giansetto:~ giansetto$
```


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2019)

Giansetto a dit:


> En effet, j'utilise TimMachine sur un disque dur externe.


Bon, ça s'éclaircit, dans un premier temps tu lances Time Machine et tu décoches Sauvegarder automatiquement...



...une fois fait, tu relances le Terminal et tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'LA PURGE EST TERMINEE'
```
...une fois le message sonore entendu, tu peux dans la foulée recommencer la dernière commande...

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```
...et s'il n'y a plus de fichier de sauvegarde, nul doute que l'installation de Windows devrait mieux se passer. Mais avant, tu refais un...

```
diskutil list
```
...en donnant le résultat, histoire de voir si tout est correct.


----------



## Giansetto (23 Janvier 2019)

Alors j'ai bien suivi la procédure, j'ai désactivé Time machine et voici les résultats des commandes réalisées:

```
Last login: Wed Jan 23 18:35:03 on ttys000
MacBook-Air-de-Giansetto:~ giansetto$ sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'LA PURGE EST TERMINEE'
Password:
Thinned local snapshots:
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-01-23-193519
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-01-23-183450
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-01-23-173620
MacBook-Air-de-Giansetto:~ giansetto$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
MacBook-Air-de-Giansetto:~ giansetto$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 208.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Système d'exploitation  35.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk2

MacBook-Air-de-Giansetto:~ giansetto$
```

Merci


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2019)

Giansetto a dit:


> /dev/disk2 (disk image):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk2


Pour que ce fichier n'apparaisse plus, tu relances Utilitaire de disque, tu le sélectionnes, tu fais un clic sur l'icône en forme de triangle qui l'éjectera...




Normalement tout est bon pour que tu retentes une installation. Mais je vais y mettre une petite réserve, car tu as un tout petit SSD de 121 Go. Tu peux maintenant faire une installation de Windows, mais il ne va plus rester grand-chose en espace de libre pour macOS. Si tu utilises Time Machine pour faire tes sauvegardes, dans un laps de temps très court, tu vas avoir un message annonçant que ton disque dur est saturé et ça pourra aller même jusqu'à te bloquer. Te voilà averti, mais pour moi avec un si petit SSD ce n'est pas un bon plan.


----------



## Giansetto (23 Janvier 2019)

D'accord j'ai bien pris en compte la remarque, merci. C'est juste le temps d'un mois ou deux avant de partir sur un mac avec une plus grande capacité de stockage. J'ai bien éjecter, je vais relancer l'assistance boot camp. J'ai utiliser Time Machine uniquement lorsque j'ai réinstaller l'ios. Je garde juste une sauvegarde sur mon disque dur externe et je vais arrêter définitivement la sauvegarde automatique. Est-ce le même problème qui impact mon partitionnement, quand je suis sur l'utilitaire de disque ? (Sans l'intention d'installer windows). En tous merci encore une fois pour ces éclaircissement.


----------

